# Fahrtechnik Hardtail



## BayriseHD (4. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Fahrtechnik mit dem Hardtail.

Wie federt man mit Armen und Beinen RICHTIG ab, zum Beispiel bei Wurzelfeldern oder bei Drops?
Bis jetzt hatte ich immer eine ungedämpfte Suntour Gabel, und bei der Landung von nem kleinen Drop hats mich fast immer hingelegt, weil ich die Kontrolle verlor. Aber keine Sorge, hab mir jetzt ne Rock Shox bestellt, müsste bald kommen. 
Frage ist nur, wird es mit einer richtig eingestellten Zugstufe dann besser, oder liegt es nur an meiner fehlenden Fahrtechnik?

MFG 

Niclas


----------



## EinZweitaccount (4. August 2016)

Er erklärt das ganz gut so ab Minute 11:






Im Rest der Playlist findet sich auch noch einiges, das dir helfen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BayriseHD (4. August 2016)

Vielen Dank, das Video habe ich auch schon öfters gesehen, hat mir aber nicht allzu viel weitergeholfen.


----------



## Frell (5. August 2016)

Moin, ich fahre auch mit einem Hardtail und ich kann deine Frage nachvollziehen. Gerade hinten springt es auf Wurzelteppichen, wenn man noch nicht so gut auf dem Rad steht aber auch prinzipiell, ganz gut herum. Was sich enorm lohn ist eine Teleskopsattelstütze oder den Sattel wirklich runter zu machen. Du muss um die fehlende Federung hinten auszugleich wirklich deutlich mehr mit deinen Körper arbeiten. Ich glaube ich fahre tendenziell noch etwas hecklastiger (also Arsch weiter hinten) als Fullyfahrer. Aber die Arme müssen immer noch Federweg haben und dürfen nicht ausgestreckt sein meiner Erfahrung nach. Und danach ist es tatsächlich viel viel üben und möglichst mit anderen Fahren und die dabei beobachten. So lernt man tatsächlich am meisten. Ansonsten kann ich dir wirklich nen nen Fahrttechnik Kurs empfehlen, ich habe dafür 50€ ausgegeben direkt vor nen halben Jahr wo ich mir das Rad gegönnt habe und es hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Für Hessen könnte ich dir auch wen empfehlen.


----------



## BayriseHD (5. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Nen Kurs ist ne Überlegung wert, wohne aber in Bayern -.-
Sattel ist ganz unten bei sowas, und ich glaub auch das ich mit der anderen Gabel schon besser sein werde, aber sonst ist es wahrscheinlich doch viel viel üben...
Ich fahre immer tiefe Aktivposition und rel. schnell über Wurzelfelder, dabei spanne ich alles an und versuche nicht soviel Druck auf den Lenker zu kriegen, sodass sich das Fahrrad den eigenen Weg sucht. Auch den Bunny Hop kriege ich nicht hin, obwohl ich schon recht viel geübt habe. Manual geht, zwar nicht lange und hoch aber er geht, und Hinterrad entlasten geht auch, zumindest manchmal. Der entscheidende Schritt zum BunnyHop fehlt leider :/


----------



## EinZweitaccount (5. August 2016)

Du solltest aber gerade nicht dein Rad die Führung übernehmen lassen. DU musst das Rad steuern. Kontrolle ist vielleicht auch das Problem.
Zu viel Anspannung ist nicht gut, weil sich sonst von den ~200-300mm Federweg in den Armen und Beinen nicht viel nutzen lässt.
Eine zu tiefe Position in Wurzelfeldern ist auch eher gefährlich zusammen mit der starken Anspannung. Das ist wie, wenn du 50% im Sag stehst und nen Lockout an der Gabel hast. Nicht gut.

Man muss das mit etwas Entspannung angehen. Halt gerade so, dass man nicht loslässt bzw. auf den Lenker und Sattel knallt, aber auch so, dass man es heile und mit Kontrolle über das Bike schafft. Übung eben.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (5. August 2016)

Wie soll denn eine Gabel zu fünfzig Prozent eintauchen wenn der Lockout drinnen ist?


----------



## EinZweitaccount (5. August 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Wie soll denn eine Gabel zu fünfzig Prozent eintauchen wenn der Lockout drinnen ist?



Ernsthaft? ;D


----------



## BayriseHD (5. August 2016)

Vielen Dank @EinZweitaccount, ich glaube mit der anderen Gabel und einiges an Übung werde ich das schon hinkriegen.
Mfg


----------



## JoeArschtreter (5. August 2016)

EinZweitaccount schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? ;D



Ja denn ich besitze keine Gabel mit Lockout. Hab mir gedacht das heißt so weil es das Eintauchen verhindert. ..


----------



## EinZweitaccount (5. August 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ja denn ich besitze keine Gabel mit Lockout. Hab mir gedacht das heißt so weil es das Eintauchen verhindert. ..


Achsooo. 



EinZweitaccount schrieb:


> Eine zu tiefe Position* [des Körpers] *in Wurzelfeldern ist auch eher gefährlich zusammen mit der starken Anspannung. Das ist wie, wenn du 50% im Sag stehst und nen Lockout an der Gabel hast. Nicht gut.



Ich meinte das als Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. August 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Wie soll denn eine Gabel zu fünfzig Prozent eintauchen wenn der Lockout drinnen ist?


Das ist möglich, wenn ein vorhandenes floodgate aufmacht.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (5. August 2016)

Unglaublich was es alles gibt!


----------



## Muellbeutel (5. August 2016)

Ersetze Lockout durch Endprogression, dann passt das alles. Die Gabel am Hardtail weiterhin eher straff (wenig SAG und relativ viel dämpfung) fahren damit harte Schläge noch abgedämpft werden und nicht durchschlagen. Außerdem sackt die Front nicht so schnell weg. 
Gute Reifen mit ordentlich Volumen (2,4" ca wenns passt) und starker Karkasse (1000Gramm darf der Mantel schon schnell wiegen), ermöglicht weniger Druck und damit etwas Komfort.

Und dann hilft es ungemein die Muskulatur in den Beinen zu trainieren, Arme und RÜCKEN!. Mit müden verkrampften Beinen geht am HT wenig. Und zwar nicht nur stumpf auf Kraft trainieren sondern Tiefenmuskulatur und Ausdauer. Radfahren natürlich, Slackline oder einfache Balanceübungen (auf einem weichem Ball stehen) gehen nebenher gut... Der Rücken ist wichtig um den Oberkörper bei schlägen nicht durch die Arme abstützen zu müssen, gute Körperspannung oben und weiche Beine unten. Die Arme steuern und halten den Lenker fest.

In der Luft streckst du deine Beine an (nicht ganz durch), die Front kommt hoch, Arme noch locker lassen zum ausgleichen/Kontrolle behalten. Das Heck sackt dann ab, liefert dir so den nötigen Federweg. Für die Landung drückst du die Front runter (arme etwas strecken), in die Landung rein quasi, Das Fahrrad kommt dann in die richtige Position für die Landung. Die Arme haben Platz zum steuern/nachziehen justieren wieauchimmer, die Beine locker für die Landung bereithalten und den Aufprall überwiegend über deren federweg abfangen. Das braucht etwas Übung fürs timing etc, Ziel ist es mit beiden Rädern ähnlich zu landen, Hauptlast und eher als erstes das HR. Die Front lässt sich kontrollieren und soll nicht mit starker Wucht aufschlagen.
Vllt lässt sich etwas aus den Videos entsprechend ableiten und besser verstehen.


----------



## BayriseHD (6. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Hilfe


----------



## Marc B (8. August 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> (...) Mit müden verkrampften Beinen geht am HT wenig. (...)



Yes, deswegen ist es auch so wichtig, dass man in den Abfahrten bei Passagen, die easy sind in eine entspannte Grundposition mit geraden Beinen wechselt. Ist einer der verbreitesten Fehler, dass Biker*innen den kompletten Trail runter die Beine gebeugt haben. Dadurch sind sie leider schnell müde 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## booN (9. August 2016)

Was ich noch zufügen möchte zu Marc B antwort. Die meisten sind einfach zu verkrampft bei der Sache. Halt dich locker am Lenker fest, verkrampf nicht, such dir eine position mittig oder etwas hecklastig auf den Rad und Roll rüber. Mal langsamer mal schneller, der Spruch geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit kann man nur bedingt anwenden. Wenn du zu verkrampft an die sache rangehst hebst du eventuell unweigerlich ab. Denk immer daran DU fährst das Rad und das Rad fährt nicht dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BayriseHD (9. August 2016)

Vielen Dank @booN und Marc


----------



## DrMo (10. August 2016)

BayriseHD schrieb:


> ungedämpfte Suntour Gabel, und bei der Landung von nem kleinen Drop hats mich fast immer hingelegt, weil ich die Kontrolle verlor.



Wurde schon beim tread Drops behandelt.
Dazu kann ich Lee McCormack zitieren (Matsering Mountainbike Skills II, lies es !!!): 

* Entspannt bleiben damit dein Körper die Balance halten kann
* wenn dein Hinterrad den Drop verlässt darf das Vorderrad nicht schon nach unten zeigen (Manual)
* relaxed in der Luft, das soll Spaß machen, nicht Angst
* Fahrwerk (Beine und Arme) zur Landung ausfahren und bei Landung abfedern (40cm "Federweg " hast du so sicher).

Falls die ungedämpfte Gabel dann "auf und nieder immer wieder macht" ist diese Schrott oder falsch eingestellt (mehr Rebound Damping).  Die weitaus häufigere Ursache für Kontrollverlust ist die Angst, Anspannung und die fehlende Balance.

Ich denke mit dem Hardtail fährt man eine weichere Linie als mit dem Fully: Also mehr Kurven um Hindernissen auszuweichen, über die ein Fully drüberbrettert.
(immer weit (z.B. 15m) nach vorne schauen und Linie planen)

An glatten Passagen kann man sich ausruhen, wie Mark schon geschrieben hat. Man kann auch den Griff etwas lockern um die Hände zu regenerieren.
ABER nicht so locker greifen, dass es Dir das Vorderrad verreisst sonst geht's über den Lenker.


----------

